# Molly



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

I just want her back!:--sad::--sad:


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

We've all been there, Allan. Hurts like nothing you'll ever experience.
Reading all the posts in the Rainbow Bridge just brings back me letting Mick go. It gets better in time....more so if you celebrate Molly's life rather then mourning her death.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your heartbreak! There are no words to make it better. Just do what you need to grief her. Thinking of you at this heartbreaking sad time.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry your Molly is gone - it hurts like heck but slowly you will begin to smile at the memories ... 

Run softly, run free Molly.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

The price we pay for loving them is so great when we lose them. But the joy and love they bring into our lives is so much greater. You have some hard days ahead, but we will all be here to get you through them. Take care and be gentle with yourself. XXOO


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

very sorry to hear about Molly

Rest In Peace Molly


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

We know how you're feeling. These first days are rough--I remember them all too well. Take some time for yourself and allow yourself to grieve. We are all here for you..


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I totally get it. No matter how much the pain seems to get less as time goes on, you will always want her back. We love them so completely, and they leave such a raw, aching wound when they go.
"Whisper my name in your heart, and I will be there".


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Terra*

Terra

I agree that no matter how long it's been, we always want them back. 
They are just on loan to us for a short time, but I'm a firm believer we
will be reunited again, at the Rainbow Bridge.
This heartbreak is the price we pay for loving them and in my estimation, it is a small price to pay for all they give us!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I sure know how you feel and its so hard and yes we want them back with us.
i say thank goodness for this site people really know how you feel and care for you and how you feel.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Some friends can't be with us forever... 
But their love lasts a lifetime.
Thinking of you.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

My heart aches for each and everyone that loses their loved one. It hurts so much, especially in the beginning and it never seems to go away. Keep Molly's memories alive in your heart and she'll always be looking down with a smile for you. 

We're all here to give you support whenever you feel you need to reach out to any of us. Our prayers are with you.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

For me the day Allie left was not so bad. I knew I did the right thing for her. The days after that not so good. I think I was so in shock that it took a few days to realize she was not here anymore. The pain is hard and painful. It still is but we gave them a good life and the sad part is that they go way to soon.


----------



## Qontry (Feb 4, 2013)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. We, too, are grieving the recent loss of our best friend, Kodiak. I hope Kodi has Molly as a new friend at Rainbow Bridge.
*******************************************************


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Thinking of you at this terrible and sad time! It's the hardest thing to go through!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry that Molly left you. She fought very hard because she loved you so much. Hugs.
Run free sweet Molly.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry. To lose our fur babies is THE most difficult thing to experience. One day at a time. It never gets better it just gets a little easier.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your pain and loss, I know how much it hurts. I lost my boy almost 2 years ago-I'd forgotten how much it hurt, it had been a while since I had to say goodbye to one of mine. It made me realize that with time, the pain and emptiness I was feeling would eventually get better or maybe even pass. Each dog in my life has meant so much to me and has been so much a part of my life, I always think of them, miss them, and wish they were still with me. 

Saying goodbye to one of my dogs has always been the hardest thing I have ever done, it never gets any easier each time. They're all so very unique, special and one of a kind. Setting them free from their pain and suffering is the ulitmate gift of love you can give them although your heart is breaking and you're wondering how you'll get along without them.

Molly will always be with you-she will live forever in your heart, she will always be a part of you. 

Give yourself time to grieve and your heart to heal. 

I believe my boy is still with me, this poem has helped me through the hard days. 



I'm Still Here 
Friend, please don't mourn for me
I'm still here, though you don't see.
I'm right by your side each night and day
and within your heart I long to stay.

My body is gone but I'm always near.
I'm everything you feel, see or hear.
My spirit is free, but I'll never depart
as long as you keep me alive in your heart.

I'll never wander out of your sight-
I'm the brightest star on a summer night.
I'll never be beyond your reach-
I'm the warm moist sand when you're at the beach.

I'm the colorful leaves when fall comes around
and the pure white snow that blankets the ground.
I'm the beautiful flowers of which you're so fond,
The clear cool water in a quiet pond.

I'm the first bright blossom you'll see in the spring,
The first warm raindrop that April will bring.
I'm the first ray of light when the sun starts to shine,
and you'll see that the face in the moon is mine.

When you start thinking there's no one to love you,
you can talk to me through the Lord above you.
I'll whisper my answer through the leaves on the trees,
and you'll feel my presence in the soft summer breeze.

I'm the hot salty tears that flow when you weep
and the beautiful dreams that come while you sleep.
I'm the smile you see on a baby's face.
Just look for me, friend, I'm everyplace! 
Author Unknown


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Thinking of you and your family and wishing you strength during this extremely difficult time. RIP Sweet Molly.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Sending thoughts and prayers for the strength to get through this dark time. I know how terrible it is as the loss truly hits. Remember that nothing, not even losing them can ever take away the love and memories that you share with Molly!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

The pain that we are left with when our loved ones go to the bridge is sadly the price we pay for loving them so much and being loved in return. In time you will be able to remember Molly with a smile and yes there will still be hurt and pain but we get a little bit better at coping with it

Sleep softly Molly


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I wish I had the right words to make you feel better.  Rest in peace sweet Molly.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

As others have said, it does get easier with time. But we are forever changed because we loved them, cared for them, cherished them, and yes, lost them. I still have a sadness in me over my Buddy's passing, but I know there will come a time when we will see them again. Molly is tucked deep in your heart and mind, and there she will be alive forever. ((HUGS))


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Thinking of you as you are still missing your sweet Molly.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

I too so wish I could have Oakley back. We lost him on November 23rd - we didn't know he was sick, we didn't see it coming - I am so angry that we only had him for 9 years. But I am slowly managing that anger by thinking of all of the things about Oak that made me smile - and there are so many. I miss him with all my heart and I honestly do not think I will ever get over losing him - but I find each day my tears of sorrow are slowly being joined by a smile on my face as I think about how fortunate we were to have Oakley in our lives for 9 short years. He made us laugh each one of those 3327 days we were blessed to have him in our family. I have to force myself not to dwell on my sorrow but to cherish the great memories - it is a difficult task but it does help. And this forum has been a godsend to me  Take care and know many of us here understand your pain. 
Carol


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Molly. This is a tough, tough journey..........your song is one that is written about this kind of pain. I wish I could cut in to your tough walk of grief with something that could stop it, but truth be told it is difficult to ease the rough edges of this loss. We are here always. Please feel free to share your journey.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It sure hurts for a long time. Hugs to you during this hard time of grieving and adjusting.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> It sure hurts for a long time. Hugs to you during this hard time of grieving and adjusting.


So right it hurts for a very long time but you do remember the good times like i do.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

So sorry your girl had to leave. 

Run free sweet Molly.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of Molly  it really is horrible losing a golden best friend.


----------



## GabeBabe (Oct 1, 2010)

*Buh Bye Sweet Molly Girl - See you at the Bridge.*

He took my heart and ran with it, and I hope he's running still, fast and strong, a piece of my heart bound up with his forever

quote by Patricia McConnell, For The Love of A Dog 

I love this quote from Patricia McConnell, it helped me when our beloved Gus left us. I like to think of him running on a beach wide open in the surf. Waiting for my arrival at the bridge to greet me. I am so sorry, and cannot offer any advice, but cry....just cry! We stand with you and understand the gut wrenching sorrow loosing our friends brings. Peace be with you.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I just saw your post now, I'm so sorry and can only say we somehow adjust to the loss and the pain you feel now will ease. You chose a beautiful song to honor Molly. Allow yourself time to grieve and remember all the joy she brought you.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

It's a terrible pain, the loss of a beloved canine. My heart goes out to you as your learn to live in a world without Molly's physical presence. She is tucked firmly in your heart, where you will be able to summon her when you need her, but it will still hurt for a long time. Wishing you peace as you grieve....


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry for your loss


----------

